
I Got Fired Twice – Am I Unemployable Now? - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2018/03/13/i-got-fired-twice-am-i-unemployable-now/
======
sunstone
If you got fired for cause twice, definitely not a good sign. If you got "laid
off" twice because you got up the nose of your boss then that's not so bad,
there's lots of jerk bosses, team leads etc. If you got laid off but "black
listed" by a powerful company/person in your area, you might consider moving.

